# Veterans Day 2011



## Old Iron (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Bill and the same to you.:thumbzup: I was in Nam at that age wasn't a fun place to be that was 44 years ago.

Paul


----------



## Fishchips (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your service. 1986-1990 2/75 Ranger Batt.


----------



## pjf134 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bill Gruby,
    Semper Fi, I was in the USMC in the late 60's, but did not go overseas, as my MOS was needed here, so to speak. My MOS was 2525, but never used one while I was in. My MOS kept on getting changed from the Pentagon.
   Paul


----------



## Pauls77 (Nov 12, 2011)

The Marines are just little girls who like to drill in their pretty sailor outfits. ;-)

US Army - where you get up close & personal with the ground.
2nd Infantry Division.
1972-1975.
Drafted. 
Only lottery I ever won.

May those lost in service never be forgotten.

PaulS77


----------



## HMF (Nov 12, 2011)

To all who served. We  appreciate your service. Keeping us free.
God bless you.


Nelson


----------



## Pauls77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bill Gruby said:


> I have yet to see any Marine wearing a Sailor Suit.
> 
> "Bill Gruby"  :headscratch:



Hi Bill,

USMC's still a part of the U.S. Navy... No???
If yes, then yer issued kit's still a "Sailor Suit".

Don't get me wrong, if I ever wanted an embassy guarded, or more ballast for my bilge, I'd call on a Marine.

However, if I wanted to REALLY go to WAR, I'd have to call on the U. S. Army.

Heck even the Navy, when they want to get-er-done, calls up the "Navy" Seals.  
What's the matter, don't they trust you bad-ass Marines with those kinds of missions?

The Marines would be hard pressed to put 200 boots on the ground for more than two weeks at a time.
No manpower. No firepower. No logistics throw weight. No deep command structure.  Bunch of glorified policemen.

You Meat Core guys just got a bad case of an overactive esprit gland.
Six weeks on Paris Island.  Don't make me laugh.  I've seen tougher sorority pledges. 

My ADCP had tactical nukes at its disposal.  

Go Army,
PaulS77

(P.S.  You know I'm jerking your chain, right? ;-)


----------



## Pauls77 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bill Gruby said:


> This thread was posted to HONOR all veterans past and present, not bash the Marines. This will be my last post here and the very last anywhere to answer one from you. I have three Purple Hearts and a Bronze star. Also 42 Air Medals. Did I happen to mention that I got up close and personal with the ground in 3 different helicopter crashes due to VC gunfire? I don't need this from you. You have a wonderful day.
> 
> "Bill Gruby" :nono:



Nah, you posted to brag about being a "Marine".
Now you think your medal count makes you unique.

Lots of people served. In all the branches. All doing hard and dangerous jobs.

It's only you Marines who make such a big deal about it and want your ass kissed for it.
I know because, God help me, my sister married a Marine. 
He can't take the heat either.

Better avoid the Army-Navy game if you don't like a little ribbing.

Go Army,
PaulS77


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd like Bill to stay also, I was a ground pounder and carried a 60 Cal Machine Gun in Nam. But I have a Purple Heart among others and I think Bill has the right to brag if thats what you want to call it.

Personally I don't see it that way. ( The Bragging I mean)

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 13, 2011)

OK, here's the deal: Everyone here is a guest in this house. And everyone is expected to act as a guest. Good manners are required, and any joking, ribbing, or anything that potentially could cause offense is prohibited by the Owner of the house. 

Paul, you don't know any of these people well enough to know whether they can take a joke or any ribbing without getting offended. Perhaps if they were in your close circle of friends you would, but to make such an assumption here is wrong. 

So here is the ruling from the House we are all guests in: Paul, you were out of line in denigrating, even in a joking manner, another serviceman to whom you should show the same respect to as you are entitled to yourself. I know it seems to be a running joke/commentary between the various branches of service, but it's not possible to do it without 1) knowing the individual on a personal basis and 2) being face to face so that the facial expressions and tone of voice make it clear it is meant only in fun. 

Paul, please leave off the intra-service jabs. They do not belong in this thread in particular, which is dedicated to honoring those who served. In all the branches.


----------



## Pauls77 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tony Wells said:


> OK, here's the deal: Everyone here is a guest in this house. And everyone is expected to act as a guest. Good manners are required, and any joking, ribbing, or anything that potentially could cause offense is prohibited by the Owner of the house.
> 
> Paul, you don't know any of these people well enough to know whether they can take a joke or any ribbing without getting offended. Perhaps if they were in your close circle of friends you would, but to make such an assumption here is wrong.
> 
> ...




Thanks for setting me straight Tony.

Bill, I apologize for hurting your feelings.

Best regards
PaulS77


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 13, 2011)

Paul, don't make assumptions that Bill's feelings were hurt. I saw that you insulted him, and by association, all USMC. That flies in the face of the spirit of this thread. We all try to respect one another in what we say on this forum. So please convince me that your "apology " was not a thinly veiled jab in itself. If you are sincere, I appreciate your response.

Actually, I was the one offended, and felt necessary to reprimand you for violating our CoC. I am not a Marine. I'm just here to keep the peace, which I felt was in a bit of danger. I don't want hard feelings to develop between any of our members, so I will step in when necessary to try to defuse potential problems.


----------



## jgedde (Nov 13, 2011)

Bill Gruby said:


> To put an end to this, my feelings were not hurt in any way. I've heard it all. What did bother me was where the heck did it come from? I did nothing to provoke it. Nuff said on this.
> 
> Thanks Tony.
> 
> "Bill Gruby"



Nope.  Not enough said.  To all of our Veterans, no matter what the branch, thanks for all you do/did.  :thumbzup:

Semper Fi, Bill...

John


----------



## jgedde (Nov 13, 2011)

Bill Gruby;31927What I was referring to was the BS that did not belong here.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I know, but I used it as a lead in to bring this thread back to its roots.  Freedom is not free (not that we're all that "free" nowadays, but that's politics.)
> 
> John


----------

